
Ex-Subway pitchman Fogle gets more than 15 years in prison - jason_slack
http://news.yahoo.com/latest-ex-subway-pitchman-sentenced-063556844.html#
======
adunna
That many victims should be cause for more years than what he received in my
opinion.

